# Tennis Courts / Bocci Ball / Pickle Ball Courts



## jar546 (May 26, 2020)

What is the depth of your enforcement for the addition of these facilities when being construction as new?


----------



## TheCommish (May 26, 2020)

does it have a fence  7 feet or higher, if yes  building  permit for fence

The site may be subject to site plan review and approval from the Planning Board


----------



## jar546 (May 26, 2020)

TheCommish said:


> does it have a fence  7 feet or higher, if yes  building  permit for fence
> 
> The site may be subject to site plan review and approval from the Planning Board



Accessibility?


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2020)

Exactly...If they already have a route, they might be good...

1110.4 Recreational facilities. Recreational facilities shall
be accessible and shall be on an accessible route to the extent
specified in this section.
1110.4.1 Area of sport activity. Each area of sport activity
shall be on an accessible route and shall not be required
to be accessible except as provided for in Sections
1110.4.2 through 1110.4.14.
1110.4.2 Team or player seating. At least one wheelchair
space shall be provided in team or player seating areas
serving areas of sport activity.
Exception: Wheelchair spaces shall not be required in
team or player seating areas serving bowling lanes that
are not required to be accessible in accordance with
Section 1110.4.3.


----------



## cda (May 26, 2020)

Inside or out?

Buildings attached to them?


----------



## classicT (May 26, 2020)

I think what Jar is trying to get at is, would the installation of the equipment necessary for these amenities require a permit?

Honest answer for most jurisdictions will be no, a permit is not required. 

Sure, as others are indicating, there are absolutely code requirements (particularly accessibility requirements) related to the installation. But if a permit is not triggered, what action should or does the local AHJ take.

IMHO, the responsibility always lies with the owner. If you own a business, you need to know the laws and regulations, and yes, this includes accessibility laws per the ADA. Just because a permit was not required, does not mean you can do as you wish.


----------



## steveray (May 26, 2020)

Soooo....new route and/or fence >7' and/ or lighting...Permit....


----------



## TheCommish (May 26, 2020)

Accessibility yes. In MA governed by 521 CMR the Architectural  Access Board, a public facility must be accessible simular to the chapter 11 language found in IBC. Still, part of the site plan, not a building permit unless bleachers or structures. 
Oh, yes I get to enforce that also, the Building Offical in MA is charged with enforcing 521 CMR


----------



## jar546 (May 27, 2020)

What if the courts are for a high-rise condominium with separate dwelling unit owners?  Would accessibility apply for an accessible route?


----------



## steveray (May 27, 2020)

Sounds like R2 so likely...


----------



## TheCommish (May 27, 2020)

jar546 said:


> What if the courts are for a high-rise condominium with separate dwelling unit owners?  Would accessibility apply for an accessible route?


  In MA. yes, public facility  as I explain the definition is other than a 1 or 2 family home 

PUBLIC BUILDING:
a. A building privately or publicly financed that is open to and used by the public, including but not limited to transportation terminals, institutional buildings, educational buildings, commercial buildings, buildings having places of assembly, hotels, motels, dormitories, multiple dwellings consisting of three or more units, 5% of the units in lodging or residential facilities for rent, hire or lease containing 20 or more units,  public use and common use areas of apartment buildings and condominiums,  parking lots of 15 or more automobiles, public sidewalks and ways,  funeral homes, and public rest rooms, and public areas of shopping centers and restaurants. 

b. A building constructed by the Commonwealth or any political subdivision thereof with public funds and open to public use, including but not limited to those constructed by public housing authorities, the Massachusetts Port Authority, the Massachusetts Parking Authority, the Massachusetts Turnpike Authority, the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority, and building authorities of any public educational institution or their successors. 

PUBLIC USE:  Describes interior or exterior rooms or spaces that are made available to the general public.  Public use may be provided at a building or facility that is privately or publicly owned.


----------



## steveray (May 27, 2020)

We get the permit for the paving here....Don't get me wrong, probably only a fraction of the time....

6. Sidewalks and driveways not more than 30 inches (762 mm) above adjacent grade, and not over any basement or story below *and* are not part of an accessible route.


----------



## ADAguy (May 28, 2020)

drinking fountains, shade structures, gates, restrooms, etc.


----------

